# Synapse 6 Apex vs Alloy 5 105 + upgrades vs Caadx 105



## gonzo52 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am getting ready to buy my first real bike and have it down to three bikes. I like the Carbon 6 the best but it is in top of my budget. My plan is to ride 20-30 miles a week at most. But if I move that number could go up a good bit. I can't tell a whole lot of difference in the bikes just rolling around the parking lot but will I feel a big difference on a longer ride? Would I be better off with the Alloy 5 and using the extra money for upgrades?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

You should also consider a CAAD10 to your list.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I always say to get the bike you like best, that you can afford. I have never understood cyclists who buy a bike just to upgrade. Buy the bike you want in the first place. I am a Synapse Alloy 5 owner and I have been extrenely happy with it. My only "upgrade" was changing the saddle. If you like the 6 best, then by all means, get that one. You will not regret it. For the type of riding you say you will be doing, either bike will do you quite well. I did not get a chance to ride the carbon Synapse when I test rode this one and I have zero regrets. I love mine.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> You should also consider a CAAD10 to your list.


Why? Maybe he already did and it is not the bike for him.


----------



## gonzo52 (Apr 16, 2012)

I guess maybe I asked the question the wrong way, I like the fame set on the Carbon 6 but like the 105 set up on the Alloy 5. I also don't know how I feel about SPAM over Shimano. Both bikes are within my budget but with the Carbon 6 being in the top end it doesn't leave a lot of room to upgrade anything I might want(Rims/Tires).


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Why don`t you buy the bike and ride it for awhile before you start worrying about upgrading. You may find that upgraditis can be put off for a bit.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

8toes said:


> Why? Maybe he already did and it is not the bike for him.


Why not?


----------



## OhLuckyMan (Sep 11, 2011)

*Alloy vs carbon etc*



gonzo52 said:


> I guess maybe I asked the question the wrong way, I like the fame set on the Carbon 6 but like the 105 set up on the Alloy 5. I also don't know how I feel about SPAM over Shimano. Both bikes are within my budget but with the Carbon 6 being in the top end it doesn't leave a lot of room to upgrade anything I might want(Rims/Tires).


Here is the benefit of my experience. I am a Synapse c6 owner and love it and also really like the SRAM Apex except for one thing. The SRAM hoods have a little bump in them that is either comfortable in the palm of my hand - when my hand is not fully up against the hood or slightly uncomfortable when my hands are right up against the hoods. The bottom line is that you MUST ride both bikes and choose the one that you are most comfortable riding. If you are getting on a road bike for the first time, then I suggest that you consider the Aluminum frame, especially if you can get the one (if they still make it) that has both the carbon fork and seatstays. 
I am trying to get 5 friends onto road bikes for the first time and am recommending the Alu framed Synapse (or Specialized Secteur) and either Sram Apex or S105 groupsets depending on budget and riding comfort. As an entry point, I would rather have my friends spend a bit less on their bikes but get good components and have some left over for decent shorts and shoes. I have no trouble recommending the SRAM Apex with the exception of the one caveat I mentioned earlier. I overcame this by running an additional layer of bar tape on the top half of my bars and now I am fine. There is zero quality issue and I for one think that the $200 price point difference between Apex and 105 makes the Apex suberb value for money. 

Love the bike and am signed up for a 180km cyclo-tour at the end of May.


----------



## Rsqdiving (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is my limited humble opinion. I was in the same boat trying to get into road biking. I talked with several people I know that ride. I looked at Trek, Jamis, Cannondale, Felt, Specialized and Giant. I even really considered buying from bikes direct. After it was all said and done I went with a local LBS and purchased the Cannondale Synapase 6 SRAM Apex. I love the bike and the SRAM gears were easy to learn and use. The Apex really help out on the hills I ride. The local LBS has worked with me on learning how to ride, i.e rules of the road. After 10 good rides I purchased a new set of MTB bike shoes and clips. I have about 10 rides with the new shoes and clips, what a difference. I like the frame on the Cannondale, my only gripe is I wish it had more color options, but it is a very small gripe. As 8toes said it comes down to your choice and budget. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## de Ron (Jan 13, 2008)

3 years ago, I bought my first roadbike, a second-hand CAAD6 BB30.
Used it for less than 1 year, looking for a little more comfortable position.

Sold the CAAD6 bike and bought a second-hand synapse carbon bike (2009).
Upgraded to Hollowgram SL cranks.

I now have ZTR alpha 340 wheels with ultegra hubs on order.

No regrets, best bike ever, rides like a charm ;-)

I would buy the same bike again today.


Greetz
Ron


----------

